# Wirral Exotic Animal Society



## EXO TEACH (Jun 29, 2013)

*Wirral Exotic Animal Society (Meetings)*

Thought we would leave this here encase anybody wanted to come along!

The Wirral Exotic Animal Society is held by Exo Teach and welcomes all ages interested in Snakes, Lizards, Invertebrates, Amphibians, Exotic Mammal & Exotic Bird.

We meet the first Thursday of the month 8pm - 10pm at the Involve northwest community hall Tranmere. 

Anyone under the age of 16 must attend with an adult. 

Expect to see Anacondas, Raccoons Dogs, Monitor Lizards etc

Find out more and view photos:

Home - Wirral Exotic Animal Society
HOME - Exo Teach ltd
https://www.facebook.com/EXOTEACH


----------



## EXO TEACH (Jun 29, 2013)

Next meeting 7th August. 8pm - 10pm


----------

